# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Новый бизнес-сезон несет новые киберугрозы в Беларуси

## Labs

По результатам исследования ассоциации BSA, в Республике Беларусь 85% используемого ПО является нелегальным и уровень пиратства в стране остается на высоком уровне. Это влечет новые киберугрозы для малого и среднего бизнеса, а также для финансового сектора в Республики Беларусь.

Компания Microsoft отмечает рост киберугроз в начале нового бизнес-сезона в Республике Беларусь. Это связано с бурным ростом атак на корпоративные ПК, веб-сайты и ИТ-сети компаний. По статистике, более 90% предприятий малого и среднего бизнеса стран СНГ, по меньшей мере, один раз столкнулись с киберугрозами*, а 80% пользователей понесли ущерб.

Несмотря на высокий риск кибератак, пользователи в Беларуси продолжают устанавливать и активно использовать пиратское программное обеспечение. Результат масштабного исследования ассоциации BSA «2016 Global Software Survey» показал, что 85% софта, установленного на компьютерах пользователей Беларуси в 2015 году, оказалось нелицензионным. В сравнении с предыдущим годом уровень пиратства в стране снизился на 1%. Но в мире всего 39% программного обеспечения, установленного на компьютеры в 2015 году, оказалось нелицензионным.

• 1 млн новых киберугроз фиксировалось ежедневно по всему миру в прошлом году. 
• 65% всех целенаправленных кибератак ударили по малому и среднему бизнесу. 
• Общая сумма урона для бизнеса, нанесенного кибератаками в 2015 году, превысила 400 миллиардов долларов.

Кибератаки являются причиной реальных потерь для компаний. По результатам исследования, проведенного B2B International по запросу «Лаборатории Касперского», 48% компаний в мире потеряли в результате киберинцидента доступ к критически важной для бизнеса информации. Каждый корпоративный компьютер в Республике Беларусь за первое полугодие 2016 года подвергался атакам вредоносных программ, в среднем, 5 раз. Это в 3 раза больше, чем в прошлому году. 

При этом суммарная доля нелегального ПО в банковском секторе, страховании и в секторе ценных бумаг по всему миру составила примерно 25%.

Чтобы противостоять пиратству, Microsoft рекомендует белорусским предприятиям использовать только лицензионные программные продукты, проводить регулярные семинары по основам корпоративной безопасности и применять специальные программы для защиты данных. Microsoft утверждает, что большинство компаний могут снизить риск киберпреступлений, связанных с применением нелегального ПО, приобретаемого у непроверенных источников, путем установки приложений по управлению программными средствами (SAM), которые сегодня доступны и в Республике Беларусь. 

«Нужно понимать, что киберпреступления неразрывно связаны с использованием нелегального ПО. В начале нового сезона создаются новые хакерские программы, что приводит к тысячам ежедневных кибератак: например, самая распросраненная на территории СНГ пиратская сборка Windows Zver содержит в себе 63 различных «вредоноса», встроенных злоумышленниками (исследование ZDNed), а вероятность скачать программу-шпион по запросу «скачать Windows бесплатно» составляет 92% (исследование Group-IB)», - говорит Дмитрий Береснев, директор по управлению программными активами и проверке соблюдения условий лицензирования в странах СНГ. – Подлинное ПО поможет оградить себя от киберугроз и снизить риски по краже персональных данных».

----------

